# My 1 year transformation (post partum)*Update for baby #2!



## aliss

So, after this thread, I got pregnant! Twice actually. But Philippe is now 4 months old and I've worked even harder than after Alex (fortunately without the stress as he is an easier baby although still sleeps terrible).

I will update it again in November 2013 with my 1 year transformation! Haha! But here is month 4.

Nursing, 3x a week weightlifting, 2000 calories/day and no cardio.

39 weeks pregnant


2 months postpartum


Today







Well, my boy turned 1 about 2 weeks ago and I finally got around to taking my 1 year postpartum transformation/progress pictures. Can't help but feel somewhat disappointed as the sleep deprivation (only sleeping 5-6 hours now at almost 13 months) really inhibited my motivation but I've been doing well enough and am eager to get cracking.

There is only a 4lb difference between month 6 and month 12 (134lbs down to 130lbs) but I focused on body composition, not the scale.

My July (1 month PP) and September pics (3 month PP)


My January (6 month PP) and June (12 month PP, taken today)


----------



## Pramaholic86

Wow you look great, that's spurred me on to stick with my diet.
Well done!
Any tips?


----------



## aliss

Pramaholic86 said:


> Wow you look great, that's spurred me on to stick with my diet.
> Well done!
> Any tips?

Thank you! Heavy heavy weightlifting was all I did. Very little cardio, proper portion sizing :)


----------



## Pramaholic86

Oh, I can't see me lifting anything heavier than LO :haha:
Your bum looks fab!


----------



## ILoveShoes

You look fan-bloody-tastic! Can I request a picture of your tummy?! I'm obsessed with stomachs ATM!
xx


----------



## aliss

Hehe sure but I had tons of loose skin from my piglet. There's nothing I can do except surgery at this point, the more fat I lose, the worse the skin gets :cry:
 



Attached Files:







tums.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 131


----------



## aliss

Pramaholic86 said:


> Oh, I can't see me lifting anything heavier than LO :haha:
> Your bum looks fab!

Haha thank you :thumbup:


----------



## jenny_wren

MILF!

:rofl:

congrats on your transformation
you have a stunning body you jammy moo

:thumbup::haha:​


----------



## aliss

jenny_wren said:


> MILF!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> congrats on your transformation
> you have a stunning body you jammy moo
> 
> :thumbup::haha:​

Thank you :rofl:

I forgot to mention my other exercise, I wear my boy exclusively (no stroller), he's about 30lbs lol so I am wearing a 30lb backpack all day!


----------



## MrsNovBaby

You look awesome xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

You've got 'the lines,' Aliss! I don't know the technical term for them, but Pink had them (pre-baby) and Brad Pitt had them in Fight Club. I love 'the lines!'. Do you know what I'm talking about?! xx


----------



## aliss

It's the adonis belt ;) Thanks!


----------



## ILoveShoes

aliss said:


> It's the adonis belt ;) Thanks!

I'm so glad you understood what I meant, and didn't just think that I'm some sort of mentalist! xx


----------



## beccad

It defo looks like you've been doing weights. You've got that firm look rather than the slightly droopy look people get with diet and pure cardio. 

You look fab!


----------



## lucylu79

Well done lady you look fab!! Did you start off on a certain weight and then gradually build up??


----------



## aliss

lucylu79 said:


> Well done lady you look fab!! Did you start off on a certain weight and then gradually build up??

Do you mean the weights in the gym? Yes I make sure to add weight each time, right now I'm squatting about 120lbs, deadlifting 165lbs and benching about 75lbs, and I add a good 1-5lbs to each working set each week.

I'm doing a program called Westside for Skinny *******s


----------



## aliss

*Skinny Basterds


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've said it before but I'll say it again!!!

You're smokin' Aliss :lol: you've done amazingly! WELL DONE!


----------



## Faythe

aliss said:


> lucylu79 said:
> 
> 
> Well done lady you look fab!! Did you start off on a certain weight and then gradually build up??
> 
> Do you mean the weights in the gym? Yes I make sure to add weight each time, right now I'm squatting about 120lbs, deadlifting 165lbs and benching about 75lbs, and I add a good 1-5lbs to each working set each week.
> 
> I'm doing a program called Westside for Skinny *******sClick to expand...


Aliss, you look fab!

I have to say I really do admire and look up to you and feel quite good with the weights I'm deadlift and squatting at the moment (60kg for both which in your lingo is around 133lbs - I actually did one deadlift at 80kg but this was quite tough and I would have definately worked by body to failure) Haven't done any benching yet as I don't often get time to even consider getting over to my friend in Epsom to use the gym and don't have a bench at my house :(

You're definately inspiration to alot of people and it's great to have you around to show others that they don't need to starve themselves or spend hours slogging away on a treadmill :thumbup:


----------



## aliss

Faythe said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylu79 said:
> 
> 
> Well done lady you look fab!! Did you start off on a certain weight and then gradually build up??
> 
> Do you mean the weights in the gym? Yes I make sure to add weight each time, right now I'm squatting about 120lbs, deadlifting 165lbs and benching about 75lbs, and I add a good 1-5lbs to each working set each week.
> 
> I'm doing a program called Westside for Skinny *******sClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Aliss, you look fab!
> 
> I have to say I really do admire and look up to you and feel quite good with the weights I'm deadlift and squatting at the moment (60kg for both which in your lingo is around 133lbs - I actually did one deadlift at 80kg but this was quite tough and I would have definately worked by body to failure) Haven't done any benching yet as I don't often get time to even consider getting over to my friend in Epsom to use the gym and don't have a bench at my house :(
> 
> You're definately inspiration to alot of people and it's great to have you around to show others that they don't need to starve themselves or spend hours slogging away on a treadmill :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! I have an allergy to the treadmill, seriously 20 minutes and I am itching to get off :rofl: I do cardio 2x a week max and boy do I luuuurve my food (I'm at around 1900 calories now!)

133lbs! Damn girl that is impressive!!!! It took us 7 years to build our home gym so eventually you get all the pieces and parts :) :happydance:

I do use kg's and lbs, both, LOL, my plates are in KGs and the DBs are in lbs so I tend to use lbs as most strength standard charts do too!

Good job!


----------



## aliss

ttc_lolly said:


> I've said it before but I'll say it again!!!
> 
> You're smokin' Aliss :lol: you've done amazingly! WELL DONE!

Thanks so muc :thumbup:


----------



## aliss

My 18 month goals (will update in 6 months as always)

Deadlift- 210lbs
Bench- 100lbs
Squat- 140lbs

:wacko: Haha, that's lofty!!! Here's hoping!! I am NTNP right now so if I get my BFP then these goals will have to wait at least another year and half!


----------



## Faythe

aliss said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylu79 said:
> 
> 
> Well done lady you look fab!! Did you start off on a certain weight and then gradually build up??
> 
> Do you mean the weights in the gym? Yes I make sure to add weight each time, right now I'm squatting about 120lbs, deadlifting 165lbs and benching about 75lbs, and I add a good 1-5lbs to each working set each week.
> 
> I'm doing a program called Westside for Skinny *******sClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Aliss, you look fab!
> 
> I have to say I really do admire and look up to you and feel quite good with the weights I'm deadlift and squatting at the moment (60kg for both which in your lingo is around 133lbs - I actually did one deadlift at 80kg but this was quite tough and I would have definately worked by body to failure) Haven't done any benching yet as I don't often get time to even consider getting over to my friend in Epsom to use the gym and don't have a bench at my house :(
> 
> You're definately inspiration to alot of people and it's great to have you around to show others that they don't need to starve themselves or spend hours slogging away on a treadmill :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I have an allergy to the treadmill, seriously 20 minutes and I am itching to get off :rofl: I do cardio 2x a week max and boy do I luuuurve my food (I'm at around 1900 calories now!)
> 
> 133lbs! Damn girl that is impressive!!!! It took us 7 years to build our home gym so eventually you get all the pieces and parts :) :happydance:
> 
> I do use kg's and lbs, both, LOL, my plates are in KGs and the DBs are in lbs so I tend to use lbs as most strength standard charts do too!
> 
> Good job!Click to expand...

I know what you mean - I do intervals on the cross trainer and I'm like eugh! Get me off this thing haha!

Thanks! That's the same weight as me so I was quite shocked that I managed it tbh :haha:

It's such a shame you're the other side of the pond, you'd made a fab gym partner.


----------



## aliss

I'm starting WS4SB this week (well, I started a few days ago) and love it, today was Romanian deadlifts at 60kg/133lbs (3x12) and oooh boy I'm gonna feel it.


----------



## Faythe

The worst thing is getting out of bed the following day :haha:


----------



## aliss

:rofl: That will be me tomorrow!

OH and I played with technique today, this afternoon I did 6 x 75kg deadlifts for technique (which is gonna make me sore as this morning I already did my dynamic rep lower workout)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k62OWYNpDCc&feature=BFa&list=UL87sOOYsO9x0&index=24


----------



## amygwen

Aw you look great, aliss!! :flow:


----------



## Sarahkka

You look awesome!
Sexy fit, but also like you could hold your own in a bar fight, you know? :) :winkwink:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Huge well done aliss!

I'm using 4.5kg weights, that still like beginner?


----------



## SisterRose

Wow! You look fantastic. I see what Iloveshoes meant now when she said you're her guru :haha:

Major well done! 

x


----------



## aliss

Thanks ladies! And you all are doing fantastic too!



MummyToAmberx said:


> Huge well done aliss!
> 
> I'm using 4.5kg weights, that still like beginner?

Yes :haha: But there is NOTHING wrong with that, as long as you toss them and go heavier when you're ready for it!

I used to:
Run 1 mile in 20 minutes (and that's when the gym teacher just gave up timing it)
Struggle to doing a dumbbell press with 5lbs
Get winded walking up stairs
Be 150lbs (BEFORE pregnant hah. I think I turned 21 and went "whoah!")

So now deadlifting 75kg/165lbs is very easy! 7 years, but still. It's all about progression and pushing yourself :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aliss said:


> Thanks ladies! And you all are doing fantastic too!
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Huge well done aliss!
> 
> I'm using 4.5kg weights, that still like beginner?
> 
> Yes :haha: But there is NOTHING wrong with that, as long as you toss them and go heavier when you're ready for it!
> 
> I used to:
> Run 1 mile in 20 minutes (and that's when the gym teacher just gave up timing it)
> Struggle to doing a dumbbell press with 5lbs
> Get winded walking up stairs
> Be 150lbs (BEFORE pregnant hah. I think I turned 21 and went "whoah!")
> 
> So now deadlifting 75kg/165lbs is very easy! 7 years, but still. It's all about progression and pushing yourself :thumbup:Click to expand...

I cant go heavier atm i havent got any heavier ones lol! I do kinda toss them, what i do, do feels like having an effect but i can feel them getting lighter at the same time.

You seen these shaker weights, whats your thoughts on them? I personally burst out laughing :haha:


----------



## jenny_wren

would take me a good hour to run a mile

:rofl:​


----------



## jenny_wren

MummyToAmberx said:


> You seen these shaker weights, whats your thoughts on them? I personally burst out laughing :haha:

i was looking at those earlier on ebay
the vibration would just make me laugh

:rofl:​


----------



## aliss

MummyToAmberx said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! And you all are doing fantastic too!
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Huge well done aliss!
> 
> I'm using 4.5kg weights, that still like beginner?
> 
> Yes :haha: But there is NOTHING wrong with that, as long as you toss them and go heavier when you're ready for it!
> 
> I used to:
> Run 1 mile in 20 minutes (and that's when the gym teacher just gave up timing it)
> Struggle to doing a dumbbell press with 5lbs
> Get winded walking up stairs
> Be 150lbs (BEFORE pregnant hah. I think I turned 21 and went "whoah!")
> 
> So now deadlifting 75kg/165lbs is very easy! 7 years, but still. It's all about progression and pushing yourself :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I cant go heavier atm i havent got any heavier ones lol! I do kinda toss them, what i do, do feels like having an effect but i can feel them getting lighter at the same time.
> 
> You seen these shaker weights, whats your thoughts on them? I personally burst out laughing :haha:Click to expand...

Shaker weight! Looks like a giant battery operated boyfriend except without the fringe benefits! You'd be just as well off buying a giant dildo!

It sounds like they are too light for you, can you get a new heavier pair? Maybe used? I bought a Bowflex Select tech set which I admit is very expensive but worth it. Once you can easily do it, it's time to move or you don't progress.

Jenny :rofl: You can walk a mile in less! hah


----------



## jenny_wren

giant dildo's are cheaper!

i dunno you should see how slow i walk
i'm like a human snail :rofl:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aliss said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! And you all are doing fantastic too!
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Huge well done aliss!
> 
> I'm using 4.5kg weights, that still like beginner?
> 
> Yes :haha: But there is NOTHING wrong with that, as long as you toss them and go heavier when you're ready for it!
> 
> I used to:
> Run 1 mile in 20 minutes (and that's when the gym teacher just gave up timing it)
> Struggle to doing a dumbbell press with 5lbs
> Get winded walking up stairs
> Be 150lbs (BEFORE pregnant hah. I think I turned 21 and went "whoah!")
> 
> So now deadlifting 75kg/165lbs is very easy! 7 years, but still. It's all about progression and pushing yourself :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I cant go heavier atm i havent got any heavier ones lol! I do kinda toss them, what i do, do feels like having an effect but i can feel them getting lighter at the same time.
> 
> You seen these shaker weights, whats your thoughts on them? I personally burst out laughing :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Shaker weight! Looks like a giant battery operated boyfriend except without the fringe benefits! You'd be just as well off buying a giant dildo!
> 
> It sounds like they are too light for you, can you get a new heavier pair? Maybe used? I bought a Bowflex Select tech set which I admit is very expensive but worth it. Once you can easily do it, it's time to move or you don't progress.
> 
> Jenny :rofl: You can walk a mile in less! hahClick to expand...

Lmao!! :haha: Ive actually just been browsing argos, got little sale on pair 6kg chrome ones, is 4.5kg to 6kg to big of a jump? 
Also, whats best exercise for bingo wings, thing 1 part this is holding me back at the moment, thank you!! Your a great help.


----------



## aliss

Sadly bingo wings are a result of diet not exercise. You could do dips, but not much can be done until the fat is gone. Personally I do dips, chinups, and bench press. Heavy bench presses are #1 for me.

4.5-6kg is not a bad jump at all. Go for it.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aliss said:


> Sadly bingo wings are a result of diet not exercise. You could do dips, but not much can be done until the fat is gone. Personally I do dips, chinups, and bench press. Heavy bench presses are #1 for me.
> 
> 4.5-6kg is not a bad jump at all. Go for it.

Thanks for that! 

What exercises do you like best with dumbells?


----------



## aliss

MummyToAmberx said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Sadly bingo wings are a result of diet not exercise. You could do dips, but not much can be done until the fat is gone. Personally I do dips, chinups, and bench press. Heavy bench presses are #1 for me.
> 
> 4.5-6kg is not a bad jump at all. Go for it.
> 
> Thanks for that!
> 
> What exercises do you like best with dumbells?Click to expand...

For tricep?

I'd military press and/or chest press.

Some people do kickbacks and extensions BUT those are really for advanced people who have maxed out their potentials on the compound lifts (bench press, military press)... for some reason are very popular in beginner DVDs though? lol

You would be better off doing body weight dips and pushups to work them than trying to isolate them with a 4.5 or 6kg DB


----------



## aliss

https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/BWBenchDip.html
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/BWCloseGripPushup.html
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/BWSuspendedTricepsExtension.html
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/BWTriDip.html


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aliss said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Sadly bingo wings are a result of diet not exercise. You could do dips, but not much can be done until the fat is gone. Personally I do dips, chinups, and bench press. Heavy bench presses are #1 for me.
> 
> 4.5-6kg is not a bad jump at all. Go for it.
> 
> Thanks for that!
> 
> What exercises do you like best with dumbells?Click to expand...
> 
> For tricep?
> 
> I'd military press and/or chest press.
> 
> Some people do kickbacks and extensions BUT those are really for advanced people who have maxed out their potentials on the compound lifts (bench press, military press)... for some reason are very popular in beginner DVDs though? lol
> 
> You would be better off doing body weight dips and pushups to work them than trying to isolate them with a 4.5 or 6kg DBClick to expand...


For whatever really thanks for that, i shall youtube those names. I couldnt tell you half things am doing apart from dumbell row has stuck in thre lol.


----------



## aliss

DB rows are great! They are primarily for the back though :) You should feel it in your upper lats


----------



## AngelUK

My golly you really are a yummy mummy! Well done you! And at the risk that this sounds weird from one woman to another, yours is one great hiney! Am so envious! :)


----------



## aliss

LOL Thanks!!!

Sadly that body is a thing of the past, see I'm 7 months pregnant again!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## AngelUK

Congrats :) You'll get there again in due time I have no doubt :)


----------



## lily28

Just dropping in to say good job! I want to encourage all women to start pumping iron because it is the best exercise, for great figures and protect ourselves from osteoporosis. I lost a lot of weight many years ago with running and weight lifting (around 15 kgs in 3-4 months), I still do some resistance training (pilates with bands), and swimming but looking into going back to my free weights that I loved! Rain or shine they are easy to do and the results are unbelievable.


----------



## jam04

wow. . great shape


----------



## aliss

Updated with baby #2... 1st post


----------



## MiniKiwi

You look great Aliss! Nice job :)


----------

